# Pergola



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

We do other things besides cabinets, and I love projects like this. 
We did this a couple of months ago, when it was 105 outside. We poured the slab one day, watered it for a week because is was so hot out. 
Before you ask the reason all the wood is not on top is because we ran out after culling what we ordered.
All cedar, post are set on post anchors to keep the wood off the concrete. Any time you do exterior trim set the trim at least 1/8" off the concrete. 
This one was attached to the house, which it good, especially in SW OK. We have lots of wind.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

*Sweet!!!*


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

I am sure the owner will be very happy.

In Australia, we would also place shade cloth over the top. Is that done in your part of the world?


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That's yet another nice job Fire !


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Makes me wanna pour a patio just to make one.... Stick summed it up nicely...

SWEET!!!


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> I am sure the owner will be very happy.
> 
> In Australia, we would also place shade cloth over the top. Is that done in your part of the world?


 I have no idea why some one would build this in SW Ok. It cost a fortune, provides no shade, no rain protection. 
As my mentor told me, It is not my house and I can not see it from my house. 
To me it is a waste of money, but I just build it. 
Then when we were done, they said, we want to hand a swing on it. NOPE, was not built for that. People are strange.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

fire65 said:


> I have no idea why some one would build this...


Me neither. It is just as hot here in Houston. Pert near 100 for the last couple of days. I have been to several homes where there was one, and it does nothing for me. Still hot and miserable. I guess they look good and that is all that matters to some.

Good job. It looks really nice.


----------



## thomas1389 (Jan 4, 2012)

MT Stringer said:


> Me neither. It is just as hot here in Houston. Pert near 100 for the last couple of days. I have been to several homes where there was one, and it does nothing for me. Still hot and miserable. I guess they look good and that is all that matters to some.
> 
> Good job. It looks really nice.


Just give me the cooler weather. Anything over 20C is getting too warm. I don't think I'd survive in your weather for too long. Big shade trees, rain and green grass. Mind you, it only lasts for 4 months but winter's great too.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Looks really nice Clay! But I also don't get it. I need more protection from sun and rain, then that can provide!! My Sister-in-law found out last night the difference between a patio with a cement slab with an aluminum roof, compared to our patio, with a vinyl corrugated roof with a wood deck. She said that her patio feels like 10 to 15 degrees hotter then hours. Like she lives 100's of miles further south. We live about 2 miles apart. A metal roof and cement radiate heat. Vinyl and wood, not so much.


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

N'awlins77 said:


> Looks really nice Clay! But I also don't get it. I need more protection from sun and rain, then that can provide!! My Sister-in-law found out last night the difference between a patio with a cement slab with an aluminum roof, compared to our patio, with a vinyl corrugated roof with a wood deck. She said that her patio feels like 10 to 15 degrees hotter then hours. Like she lives 100's of miles further south. We live about 2 miles apart. A metal roof and cement radiate heat. Vinyl and wood, not so much.


 As I said I just build it. Airforce town, young couple, it looks good, but is no good. I go for screen porch, and I always suggest storm windows so you can use it summer or winter and keep all the crap out all winter. 
I build a lot of things I do not agree with.


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

What a fine build. Great design and construction.


----------

